

Not your average CV... - samwhoo
http://lbak.co.uk/blog/05/07/2011/not-your-average-cv/

======
swalkergibson
Great implementation! I actually thought about creating something like this
myself, but just have yet to get around to it, LOL. If you were so inclined,
you should put some Easter eggs in there. How about grep for searching through
the whole CV?

~~~
samwhoo
There are easter eggs :D Only one so far, though.

I originally had cat and ls in there but decided to take them out. I don't
want it to lose its CVness.

Grep is a _very_ good idea! Thanks :)

~~~
a3camero
First command I tried was ls. Out of curiousity, why did you take it out?

~~~
samwhoo
It was the first command I implemented :)

Why did I take it out... It just seemed out of place. I had all of these CV
related commands (about, projects, etc.) and then in the middle of all that I
had cat and ls. It just seemed like the whole thing was trying to be something
it isn't: an accurate terminal emulator.

The whole thing uses a sort of virtual file system. A call to ls would have
shown you a directory structure that looks very much like all of the other
commands you can execute (you can check it out on github:
<http://github.com/samwho/terminal-cv> it's under public/fs/).

So after some deliberation I decided to keep the thing as CV-centric as
possible and removed the wannabe Linux commands :) Maybe I should put them
back in as easter eggs...

------
mtogo
Cool, but derivative. It's been done a million times, and this isn't more
creative than the last.

~~~
samwhoo
I knew I couldn't be the first. I couldn't find any other previous examples,
though. Do you have any to hand? I'm interested in seeing what other people
have done :)

------
hammock
I'll tell you why this inspired me. Analytics. It doesnt take a mock-Unix
shell to do it, but tracking which people are reading which sections of your
CV that you posted online could be hugely useful information.

------
mrjbq7
The text for "projects" has a typo in it. The example of "Type 'project ' and
then press tab" should say "projects" instead.

~~~
samwhoo
Ah, you're absolutely right :) Thanks!

------
jason_slack
one minor comment is that you dont allow tabbing without actually putting a
space after the command. In a terminal if I type "bin" and the hit tab it adds
the space automatically so I end up with "bin " and I can partial type or tab
again etc.....

